# Exfoliating paws?



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! I was wondering if you have any ideas of how to exfoliate your pup's paws? We use Spa Lavish paw treatment for Sophie but her paws are never really soft... Any suggestions?

Happy Easter!


Sophia Isabella :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't ever heard of this but now that you mention it I did see a product at petco called paw balm??? Really don't know anything about how to use it.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

When Zeus's paws used to get cracked from the snow in St. Louis or the heat in the summer I used paw balm. It essentially is like doggy foot cream with a slightly more vaseline-y texture but he has never tried to eat it. As for exfoliating... I wish I knew...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

When I picked up Gimme, her paws were very rough and dry. I didn't have anything doggie-specific for her except that paw no slip stuff, which was too dry by that time so I rubbed vaseline on her paws at bedtime and by the next morning they were moisturized and just fine. 

Vaseline works, give it a try when they go to bed, put it on.


----------

